# Slingshot of the Month - February 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ninety-seven votes cast for 21 different slingshots and we end up with a tie for first place. And those two beat out second place by one vote. How's that for a competition!

We'll spread the love around and give both *Can-Opener's "Tiny Turtle" *and *Bill Hays' "Target Dragon" *1st place badges instead of having a shoot out. They're both equally awesome and would probably tie again anyway 

















*FishDoug's "Johnny Rotten" *picks up second place this month:










Third place goes to* Flippinout *for his *"Starship, Alien Class"*

*







*

Congrats to the winners and nominees and thanks to everyone who voted!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats to the winners, as well as the nominees.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now there are some awesome shooters..Congrats ..my friends..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! Good job guys!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to everyone! Some beautiful shooters from a bunch of very talented artisans.

Todd


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are some awesome slingshots - well deserved wins!

Congratulations to all three of you!

Darren


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All awesome frames as far as I'm concerned and all winners too!!!! Great job guys!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys! well deserved.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone who voted! Thanks for the Mod work MJ. It is a truly awesome group of Slingshots and I am very proud to be represented among them.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners and nominees as well. The quality of the work it takes to win this contest seems to rise every month and you gents rise to the challenge. Well done!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't have a chance to vote :question: but I am OK with the results, probably would have voted for one of the winners anyway...

Congratulations you all!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Very well deserved


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations guys!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Davidka said:


> I didn't have a chance to vote :question: but I am OK with the results, probably would have voted for one of the winners anyway...
> 
> Congratulations you all!


Sorry, man. Voting was open for a week, just like always. :iono:


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats to all. Even those who got nominated but didnt win. A very prestigious and talented group to be sure.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay... that was a surprise.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners/nominees&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats to ALL the winners!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Grats, to all of the great slingshot artists.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Way to go guys. Winners All !!!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and all nomines, wonderful pieces of art, like allways.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations Randy and Bill for the first place and for all the runnerups and nomines!

I'm glad I had a small part in this SOTM.

Have a Nice Day,

Tremo


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners, you all deserve it, all fantastic slingshots :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. Everyones were super nice!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

That target dragon makes me want to shoot flat bands once again....will I or wont I? hmmmm!!!!! :bouncy:


----------

